# Need advice choosing a digital drawing tablet for my wife's birthday?



## johnhoward (Feb 21, 2020)

Hi. I am a newbie here, and I am not an artist. I cannot draw even a decent stick figure. I am here for advice because I want to buy a digital art tablet as a present for my wife. My wife recently got into painting on canvas. She has gone nuts. She loves painting and has shown the tremendous natural talent that nobody knew was there. I have a couple of friends that have degrees in art and have been professors and they are blown away by what she can do with no formal instruction. This is all great, but it has become a problem for me. Mainly that my house, livingroom, dining room tablet and every other spare place in our house has been turned in to an art studio. The other problem is that we travel a lot and she wants to carry all this stuff everywhere we go. 

Now don't get me wrong. I am tickled pink that she has found something she loves and I want to encourage her. I want her to be able to do everything she wants to do and express herself to her maximum capability. To this end, I think that what she needs is to go digital. I have run the idea by her and she has demonstrated a lot of interest in it. So, I am on the search for how she can do this. Now, not being an artist, I have no clue about these things. Unfortunately, my artist friends never dabbled in digital art, so they can not help me either. So here I am, on an artist forum, asking for your kind help. 

Here is where I am at. I want to get here something good that she can learn on, but I don't want to mortgage the house. Since this is an experiment and she may decide she hates digital art, I don't want to jump into this with both feet right out of the chute. But I also don't want to get something cheap that is going to perform badly and frustrate her. So I have set my price point for this gift at $300. Hopefully, I can get something that will do well for her in that price range.

Now, my thinking was that I would buy her a screen that was specially designed to be drawn on with styles, similar to painting directly on the canvas. But in my research, it seems like most people are using a drawing tablet that interfaces with a computer, I think they are called Wacom tablets, or something like that. This sounds rather complicated to me and I don't quite understand how they work. But it seems that this is what most pro artists use. Correct me if I am wrong here.

Any and all help you can give me is greatly appreciated. I just want to get my wife a present that will make her happy. TIA


----------



## johnhoward (Feb 21, 2020)

I am continuing to do research and I am wondering if an Android tablet such as the Samsung Galaxy Tab A 10.1 64 GB, might be a good solution. She already uses a Samsung Galaxy smartphone, so it might be more familiar to her then switching ti a Windows-based Wacom style tablet system that is completely new to her. Am I on the right track? Are there serious downsides to using an Android tablet for art?


----------

